# Assisted livery fareham/titchfield/botley areas



## BobbyMondeo (12 October 2014)

Hi me and a friend are looking for livery space for our two horses one gelding one mare. 

MUST have a good well maintained all weather school and good turnout but restricted in the winter is fine

Have a 7.5tonne lorry so need to be able to park that

Also some hacking would be good but not essential as both ok on the roads.

Thanks


----------



## catwithclaws (13 October 2014)

Would highly recommend Karen Huyton, she has 2 yards in Botley, Home Farm and Harmsworth Stud. They both have lovely arenas and decent turnout. Home Farm has a walker and solarium too, and nice hacking.

Jane Davies at Brantwood might be worth a look too, though I'm not sure if she offers assisted.

Fontley house livery is a very nice yard - along titchfield lane. They have an indoor and an outdoor. Elly Wishart runs it, she's on Facebook. Pinkmead offer assisted I think as well but depends if being on a busy riding school yard bothers you. There's also Equos livery at Crofton manor. Do PM me if u need any info as i know most of the local yards so can give u the low-down


----------



## BobbyMondeo (14 January 2015)

just bumping my thread as still looking


----------



## Bobbiewhale (17 January 2015)

There's woodlands livery in chobham .. they have a website and facebook


----------



## catwithclaws (18 January 2015)

Theres a lady called Cherelle who has a yard in Funtley, she offers assisted. You'll find her on facebook under CK liveries


----------



## BobbyMondeo (22 March 2015)

Still searching!! If anyone knows anywhere please let me know even if further afield!


----------

